# unfired ceramic pottery(sp)



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

can i take this stuff and crush it and put it into the edge of our pond but not hurt the fish/and or wildlife? will it dissolve? will it hurt anything?
thanx 
tom


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

completely unfired pottery will be clay, sand, bentonite maybe, possibly some other dirt like things. possibly iron oxide or other coloring agent. It will dissolve, go into the pond. If you don't mind that, it's okay. (the clay will settle to the bottom, might clog up filter, dunno)

If this pottery is bisqued, (fired once) but not glazed, it will crush up like say, clay pots, but won't dissolve. you'll be fine.


----------

